# FrightNight Film Fest/Louisville, KY – 7/30 – 8/1



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This looks like a fun time for anyone in the area - featuring guest of honor Roger Corman.

http://www.frightnightfilmfest.com/index.html


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I am going!!!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Went Last night and it was super fun!


----------

